# HB 1358



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This bill is number 2 on todays Senate calander.It recieved a 6-0 DP from committee.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken, I think it's only calendared for purpose of accepting the SNRC amendments, which are only technical in nature and don't change any substance. After the amendments are accepted, it will be refered to Senate Approp. After consideration there, it will go back to the Senate floor for final consideration, probably later this week or some time next.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e right Dan...I didn't see the word amendments at the top.


----------



## todd porter (Jan 17, 2003)

Had the hearing in Senate Appropriations on Wednesday afternoon. They voted 8-3 do pass. It should appear on the Senate calendar early next week.

It would be a good idea to express your views with your Senator in regards to 1358.

It is an important policy change for ND.

Todd


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Passed 38-8. Good work everyone.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Yahoo. This should be encouraging for the remaining fights. 
M.


----------



## todd porter (Jan 17, 2003)

When you look back at this session HB 1358 will stand out as being a major step in the right direction for outdoors sports in North Dakota.

Everyone that took time out of their busy schedule should pat themselves on the back on a major policy change for the state.

I have been on this bill three times in my 3 sessions as a legislator and have finally seen it passed and now signed by Gov. Hoeven.

This bill represents 6 years of work on behalf of Sen. Fischer, Rep. Carlson, Rep. Hanson, Rep. Nelson, Sen. Tollefson.

I would also like to thank Dan B. for all his work and everyone else that took time to contact a Senator or Representative on this important issue. We added 3.3 million to the PLI program that will represent over 1 million acres of private land opened to public hunting, both resident and non-resident alike. You should be proud.

I would also like to add that while I don't post to this site very often, I think those individuals that group ND politicians in a group with DC and the likes of others that think everyone can be bought for a meal or a traded vote should walk a mile in our shoes before making such statements. It is disappointing at the least to read it from someone who isn't even willing to identify themselves, let alone have more than a single issue to concern themselves with.

We deal with issues other than outdoors issues and when all is said and done we will spend about 4 billion of your dollars, hopefully in a responsible manner on your university system, highway system, human services, k-12 education and on and on and on and on. It would be nice to have to show up and vote one single issue and go home.

As we wind down the session I think everyone has learned some valuable lessons in politics. Part-time legislators are closer to their voter because they live and work in the community they represent. Meals don't buy votes. It is illegal to trade votes on issues or even discuss it as a joke.

This is my last session of this term and if the voters think I have done a well rounded job of representing them on every issue, I hope they consider voting for me in two years so I can continue the work of taxpayer.

Todd


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Todd thank you for your hard work this year and in the past. I do not see this years Leg as a loss, I do see it as putting things in perspective for many who have never followed a bll or its progress through the House and Senate. This is the first time that many of us even contacted a elected offical asking for consideration of our concerns and wants. I hope that it invigorates them to be more proactive in placing the trust of a vote.

I would not cross over in the area of defending or giving the impression of defending the actions or the final recorded votes of any of your party affilliated brethern. They will have to deal with the people that elected them. Double speak and I sorry's don't put meat in the cook pot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Todd for your work, and that goes for the others as well.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Like others have said, unless you get VERY active during a session, it's really easy to get cynical about the legislative process and question why this or that bill does or doesn't get passed, especially when you have a passionate viewpoint. What could they be thinking? Whose pocket are they in? The issues was lost twice by a single vote - how did they rig it that close? How could legislators not support a bill that was developed by a migratory bird expert and attempts to limit licenses on an objective basis so that everyone has good hunting opportunities and the ducks don't come late and leave early? For some, it was because that system may mean some unfilled hotel rooms and bar stools in certain years in rural areas that would be filled but for the system. Doesn't make them bad people or mean the process was rigged - just means the priorities and interests and perceived effects of some were different than ours.

For any legislative cause, to obtain any success you need legislators who fall into three categories: supporters, workers and fighters. Whether you're successful on any one bill depends on whether you have enough supporters (i.e. votes), most of which won't intricately understand the details of the bill but will support/oppose the general idea of that bill. You also need workers, who understand the workings of a bill and generally support an overall cause, and help promote the bill the get the necessary supporters. Workers are critical, especially on contentious bills. Fighters are the ones who study an issue and work with interested persons long before a session starts; they're the ones who are the primary sponsors of bills and they roll up their sleeves and wade deep in the trenches from the last day of the last session to the last day of the current session. They're the ones who mind a bill on a day to day basis and in committee to effect positive tweaks and wherever possible avoid negative tweaks. Without fighters, you'd never even get to the worker or supporter level.

ND Sportspersons have picked up supporters this session. The post-session grading scale will bear that out, and as Porter has said, this is also evident in the fact that 1358 failed in two prior sessions. We've also picked up workers like Lyson, Tollefson, Robinson, Kelsh, Clark and Heitkamp. If you don't think the sportspersons have made substantive strides and gained a huge momentum burst this session, ask your legislators, regardless of whether they were supportive of the sportspersons issues. Rather than rest on our laurels, however, we need to leverage our success and momentum and get more involved, ourselves and others.

Fighters. In this regard, you couldn't ask for much better than Fischer, Porter and Hanson. These guys have gone to the mat for us this session and long before, and while we can sure question them about the effects and scope of one bill or another, they deserve nothing less than the deepest respect and gratitude of all ND sportspersons. Everyone knows how much you hate to be called and attend meetings during the evenings and on weekends or other "off time", even when you're being compensated well for it. These three have been tireless, accessible and unbelievably unselfish and giving of their time, and they ain't gettin' paid any overtime for doing so. When the session is over, all supporters and workers need to be thanked. Our fighters, Fischer, Porter and Hanson need a special thanks. Without them, we would have got nowhere this session.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I would like to second Dan's post,great job.When HB 1050 gets passed hopefully soon, we will have passed two of the three big ones we wanted(1358,1050).We were one vote short from being three for three. We also killed many poor bills,just ask Farm B.We have learned even more this session and will be much stronger next! Kevin Hayer


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

I too have to express my deepest appreciation for the three "fighters" as Dan calls them. Representatives Lyle Hanson, Todd Porter and Senator Tom Fischer are a large part of the reason we are probably "two for three." Without these guys we'd have been in deep trouble and those of you who live in their districts should be sure to express your appreciation come election day. And take some friends with you!

If those three legislators are "fighters," then Dan Bueide is a member of the Special Forces and Dick Monson has been an officer in that same division. These guys were tireless in their battle against opposition forces and did an excellent job of keep us all informed. And, I might add, Nodak Outdoors has been our version of Central Command and Chris and the guys deserve our thanks also.

I suppose the idea of getting all three of the major bills passed in one session is a bit much to ask, but we almost pulled it off! And, as Kevin mentioned, we killed ALL the really bad bills. We also learned some things about our opponents. Sadly, it's come to the point where if the Farm Bureau is FOR something, I'm automatically against it. and vice versa. Too bad it's come to that but their unyeilding, self-centered approach is just not the way things are done here in North Dakota.

But enough of the negatives. Again, thanks to all those who gave their time, money and effort to the cause. I'm sure we'll all continue our training and reload for the next session in 2005.

Curt Wells


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

i WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE ,WE HAVE MADE GREAT PROGRESS THIS YEAR,I HOPE WE CAN KEEP IT GOING IN 2 YEARS.tHANK TO ALL THE MEMBERS OF THE SPORTSMENS ALLIANCE,UNITED SPORTSMEN AND THE ND WILDLIFE SOC FOR THERE HARD WORK AND$aLSO THANKS TO CHRIS FOR THIS WEB SITE.IT REALLY MADE A DIFFERANCE.SANDY BARNES


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

One thing I think has occured is the SA has finally got some deserved respect. Unlike last session when they were ripped & ridiculed.

The opposition tried to do the same thing this session. But it was promptly countered.

I have learned alot & know even better who is who - who to respect & who to shun.

I still hate the process & would never be able to patiently, see things thru. & play the game - But thanks !!! to many of you who can.

If only the Govenor would say or do something to make me feel alittle bit better about him. :roll: Sure I read his response to signing some of the recent Bills - But that is typical Politician trying to take credit - for what he really had little to do with. :******:

& how long can ND go without a strong / informed / couragious leadership at our Game & Fish Dept. (at least that can be publicly admired) Leadership at the ND G&FD was absent ??? (But the answer seems even more scarey) ???

Cynics & passionate viewers can have a positive role to play in everything. If they think & plan & use some common sense. & decide were not going to take it anymore !!! (Not just whine)

We have been to spoiled & trusting for to long in ND.

I agree we are catching up (alittle) but we sure need more of all the above mentioned - legislators who fall into three categories: supporters, workers and fighters.

How can they (unknowing Legislators) be educated & informed & learn what is true & honest - Not just SPIN ???


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

THANK YOU ~DAN~ TODD~ LYLE HANSON,SEN. TOM FISCHER,and everyone helping our cause! We do have a good strong voice out there, because of you guys!

Mav...


----------

